# Going to Church on Sunday...any church can be good for you



## Redd Capp (Dec 6, 2011)

No matter where I end up at I ending up going to church, I have hit alomost every demonition out there from baptists to 7th Day Adventists and even have been in a few Synagogogs and Mosques. The reason on the road.I go is two fold, Despite what ever happens that week no matter who kicks me that week I know that I am welcome in the house of the Lord and I can be with regular people for that hour.
I also use that time to try and find leads on work and connecting with social services in addition to getting hot coffee during the fellowship time. If I plan on staying for a while it also gives me a tempurture check on if the townies are good people or not. Good people means they are nice and helpfull,,,people who are not so nice and need prayer or who shun you well perhaps you have to shake off the dust off your shoes at the end of town.


----------



## Earth (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm definately a follower of Christ Jesus BUT it's the Muslim people I feel closest with.
They are hardcore, they don't play, they are committed !!


----------



## Kodiak (Dec 6, 2011)

Agreed. Too many so-called Christian. God helped the homeless and poor, he never said fuck off.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 6, 2011)

youd rather sit in a pew of subservience then walk the streets of will?


----------



## thisisme (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad that works for you, but NO THANKS. thats just me though.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 6, 2011)

personally, i really can't stand to sit in a church for very long. maybe it comes from being forced to as a child. i can think of plenty of other places I would rather congregate with good people and be encouraged, and not feel like i am being pressured to join (tell them you're an aithiest or a pagaan and see how long they let you sit and drink up all their coffee and donuts for free). i really feel like religion has done more harm in this world than good. Belief, is something that causes to divide people - i believe this and you believe that - and that becomes dangerous when people are willing to segregate, hate, or kill others, just on the basis of their "belief"....whether is true or not.
-----
i like this quote:
" I maintain that Truth is a pathless land, and you cannot approach it by any path whatsoever, by any religion, by any sect. That is my point of view, and I adhere to that absolutely and unconditionally. Truth, being limitless, unconditioned, unapproachable by any path whatsoever, cannot be organized; nor should any organization be formed to lead or to coerce people along any particular path. If you first understand that, then you will see how impossible it is to organize a belief. A belief is purely an individual matter, and you cannot and must not organize it. If you do, it becomes dead, crystallized; it becomes a creed, a sect, a religion, to be imposed on others. "


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 7, 2011)

Well going to church is something I did before going hobo full time---So if I can find a shirt and tie at the Sally and attend something with regular folk and not be judged as some homeless crank and be normal for a hour or so then so be it. I like going to adult sunday school and stumping the pastor on tough questions...thats if they have strong coffee to go with my pipe. Cumberland MD (CSX BIG YRD!) has a number of buetifull churches with tall steeples and stained glass windowns and is a fav. of mine. It is known as the queen city of steeples.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

I admire the institution because it is an awesome community service and one of the very few left. I know that when things get really shitty one of the best things you can do for yourself is find a church. Faith and politics aside, good people are good people.


----------



## christianarchy (Dec 8, 2011)

Even I rarely go to church on the road. But when I do, it's normally a rad church. The Bridge, AKA Food Church in PDX, hands out groceries after their sunday service to a bunch of homebums and crusties.
I like visiting mass too, it's an interesting tradition and asking for alms after the service outside the church is pretty easy if you're hard up.


----------

